# Atwood spillway



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Just curious if Atwood spillway is fishable? Seen a post last fall bout sign up just curious if we can fish it


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure. The Carroll County game warden is listed as Kyle Queer and the phone number on the ODNR site is 330-245-3048. I went past the dam on Wednesday and they are really dumping water. Doubt that it would be fishable until they get Atwood back down.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I was just told someone bought the land and posted it


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

That is down where the woods start. It is public land until then.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I bet they are letting water out ,it bhas to be full with all the rain we"ve been getting.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I bet they are letting water out ,it has to be full with all the rain we"ve been getting.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> I bet they are letting water out ,it has to be full with all the rain we"ve been getting.


Just looked the disharge flow,they are back to winter pool and have closed the gates quite a bit


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Years ago, used to fish Atwood Spillway all the time. Was always good early in the year and warmer winter days. Caught a lot of crappie and perch between gates and lowhead dam. Once caught a 36" northern in that pool. That was years ago, but it is still the same waters.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't ever had much luck at all over there while the shad are dying, and it's about that time of year.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you able to fish the spillway yet? This summer they had no fishing signs up


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

slabslammer said:


> Are you able to fish the spillway yet? This summer they had no fishing signs up


The sign is still up but guys have been fishing.


----------

